# Rental Problem



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

any legal brains out there if so here is the trouble we have rented this house for the past 5 yrs and we have had a good relationship with the owners in all that time we always paid 12 months rent in advance so that they would not have to worry about will the money be in the bank at the end of the month so here is the question when we asked the owners how they wanted this year rent to be paid in the past they have asked for cash pounds or euros or a mixture they said dont pay the money into Spanish bank account they then came back and said that they could no longer rent the house to us as the mortgage had gone from interest only payments to capitol and interest payments taking the monthly payments to 1,500 euro a month and could not afford this they bought the house for 240,000 euros and now there is a lot of negative equity in the property i would say something like 140,000 and the bank have given them the option to hand the keys back to them and they would wipe the debt off for them but the owners want us out of the house as now we have asked them did the bank not give you priro notice of a change to the mortgage they said yes but did nothing we said that this is unrealistic as we need to find new accommodation now the next bit the bank do not know that this has been sublet and the next bit is he is mentally unstable with all this financial pressure any advice would be of a great help many thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You're just going to have to bite the bullet & move I think.

There are protections for tenants if a property is sold or repossessed, but that depends on when the contract was signed. The rules changed in 2013.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The only other point I would make is that the property hasn't been haven't SUB_LET - purely rented out.

Do you have a 'valid' rental contract? I presume it's pre 2013?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ufff, I can't say I understand a lot of what you have written, but if the owners want you to leave, well you'll have to leave, won't you?
As snikpoh says, the property was let, not sub let


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Assuming you didn't get around to paying the year up-front (not clear from your post) then you will probably have to go but you should at least have a notice period of a month or two to find somewhere new.


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

rangitoto said:


> any legal brains out there if so here is the trouble we have rented this house for the past 5 yrs and we have had a good relationship with the owners in all that time we always paid 12 months rent in advance so that they would not have to worry about will the money be in the bank at the end of the month so here is the question when we asked the owners how they wanted this year rent to be paid in the past they have asked for cash pounds or euros or a mixture they said dont pay the money into Spanish bank account they then came back and said that they could no longer rent the house to us as the mortgage had gone from interest only payments to capitol and interest payments taking the monthly payments to 1,500 euro a month and could not afford this they bought the house for 240,000 euros and now there is a lot of negative equity in the property i would say something like 140,000 and the bank have given them the option to hand the keys back to them and they would wipe the debt off for them but the owners want us out of the house as now we have asked them did the bank not give you priro notice of a change to the mortgage they said yes but did nothing we said that this is unrealistic as we need to find new accommodation now the next bit the bank do not know that this has been sublet and the next bit is he is mentally unstable with all this financial pressure any advice would be of a great help many thanks


Do you have a valid rental contract? Was this lodged with the land registry?

From "https://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com/2016/05/13/urban-rental-law-spain-tenancy-agreements-ley-de-arrendamientos-urbanos-lau/"

..."_Long term tenants are advised to lodge their long term tenancy agreements at the Land Registry for their own protection against third parties i.e. landlord defaults his mortgage and falls into arrears. His lender executes the contract and attempts to repossess the property. A tenant´s po-sition is stronger if his tenancy agreement was already lodged at the Land Registry. He can in fact negotiate with the lender to leave ahead of the rental´s expiry date in exchange of a suita-ble compensation for his aggravation._"

Even if you have no paperwork at all the landlord will have to go to court to evict you and this could take 6 months or so. In this case I would start looking for another rental and request some form of compensation from the landlord.


----------

